# Siema !!

## grzewho

no to mamy nasze forum !! w00t  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cechor

Nareszcie   :Very Happy:    teraz czas sie tu wprowadzic.  

Moze ktos zada wkoncu to pierwsze pytanie   :Wink: 

----------

## (l)user

Wreszcie polska sekcja na tym forum. Pozdro dla wszystkich gentoo userow  :Smile: .

----------

## ^arsen^

no witam witam  :Smile: 

----------

## Borys

No w końcu jest forum.

Tylko pytań brak   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zodiac

Cos malo postow na tym forum  :Smile: 

Witam wszystkich

----------

## crs

No, udało się nareszcie.

Nie martwcie się,  pytania będą.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam rodaków.

----------

## mmad

wlasnie sie zapisalem... o pytania tez bym sie nie bal. na pewno beda.

pozdr.

M.

----------

## Gohan_

Mam nadzieje ze mozna bedzie liczyc na gentoo-wa brac - i nie chodzi mi tutaj o pomoc w stylu .... google.pl ;]

Pozdrawiam 

Gohan

----------

## no4b

I dobrze.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xax

Witam wszystkich na tym wspaniałym forum   :Laughing: 

----------

## grzewho

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich na tym wspaniałym forum  

 

o widze kolega z gliwic. pozdrawiam serdecznie  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

[quote="grzewho"] *Xax wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich na tym wspaniałym forum  

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> o widze kolega z gliwic. pozdrawiam serdecznie 

 

Czyzbyscie obydwoje z Gliwic?  :Smile:  To jest nas trzoch jak mawia moj dziadek  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

 *crs wrote:*   

> Czyzbyscie obydwoje z Gliwic?  To jest nas trzoch jak mawia moj dziadek 

 no, trzech i pol  :Wink:  czesto bywam na polibudzie  :Razz: 

----------

## Xax

No to wyglondo na to ze som my (czytojcie 3 a pol) z gliwic a na zagranicznym forum godomy buahahahaha, tak choby polskigo nie bylo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crs

 *Xax wrote:*   

> No to wyglondo na to ze som my (czytojcie 3 a pol) z gliwic a na zagranicznym forum godomy buahahahaha, tak choby polskigo nie bylo  

 

Huooh  :Wink: 

Widzisz, jak Pawlaki za ocean polecielismy  :Smile: 

Moze jakies piwko?  :Smile: 

----------

## zytek

Hej wszystkim, stary wyjadacz PLD do Was dołącza.. póki co w chroocie robi mi się desktop-oriented-gentoo  :Wink:  Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie, ale zapowiada się ciekawie.. serwer chyba też zmieni system z PLD na Gentoo..

No ale nieważne. 

Mam taką małą uwagę. Skoro mamy "Polish" forum to przydał by się "Polish" język. Niech Ktoś(tm) napisz pm do admina. IMHO anglojęzyczność obsługi forum może odstraszać tych najbardziej początkujących.. pozatym przywykłem do polskiego phpBB.

----------

## Pawcio

Nareszcie !  :Smile:  a juz myslalem ze Polski board dodadza dopiero po tym jak wejdziemy do Unii   :Laughing: 

Pozdrowienia dla wszytskich.

----------

## C1REX

Skoro się wszyscy witają, to i ja się przywitam.

Pozdrowienia od pingwinków z Suwałk.

----------

## btower

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mam taką małą uwagę. Skoro mamy "Polish" forum to przydał by się "Polish" język. Niech Ktoś(tm) napisz pm do admina. IMHO anglojęzyczność obsługi forum może odstraszać tych najbardziej początkujących.. pozatym przywykłem do polskiego phpBB.

 

Lekka przesada.

----------

## C1REX

 *btower wrote:*   

>  *zytek wrote:*   
> 
> Mam taką małą uwagę. Skoro mamy "Polish" forum to przydał by się "Polish" język. Niech Ktoś(tm) napisz pm do admina. IMHO anglojęzyczność obsługi forum może odstraszać tych najbardziej początkujących.. pozatym przywykłem do polskiego phpBB. 
> 
> Lekka przesada.

 

Zgadzam się całkowcie. Skoro komuś przeszkadza kilka guziczków na forum, to w jaki sposób wyczarował gentoo na swoim HDD? Nie ma aż tak początkujących, a najwyżej wybrednych.

Cieszmy się z tego co mamy, bo mamy  bardzo dużo.

----------

## zytek

A tam się doczepiliście ;P

No dobra, dobra.. jestem wybredny.. jestem... grr... ;P

Może uda mi się tą wybredność przenieść i potłumaczyć trochę doców mhm.. tak, trzeba zacząć coś robić dla "linux comunity".. mhm.. a teraz idziemy SPAĆ.

----------

## crs

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Może uda mi się tą wybredność przenieść i potłumaczyć trochę doców mhm.. tak, trzeba zacząć coś robić dla "linux comunity".. mhm.. a teraz idziemy SPAĆ.

 

No, dobrze kombinujesz.  :Wink:  Poczytaj gentoo.pl.

PS. Coś mi ognioptak plfonty psuje. ;-(

----------

